# X-men 3



## Maeglin (May 26, 2006)

Did anyone else see this? I saw the first showing in my area last night and thought it was a great movie overall, but I don't want to post anything more about it right now because I don't want to ruin it for anyone. I'll just say this: it is definitely worth the trip and ridiculous price of a movie ticket. Oh and one other thing if you go to see it, stay for the credits, something happens right after them.
I'll post/discuss it more if/when someone else posts in this thread.


----------



## Hammersmith (May 26, 2006)

Didn't stay for the credits, wasn't impressed, wasn't bored. No character development, no storyline whatsoever, if they make their money back there will be a sequel, the special effects were average to good, but nothing stunning. A mediocre film at best that is worth seeing if you wait for the DVD and somebody else is paying.


----------



## Maeglin (May 27, 2006)

I agree that the character development wasn't great and it seemed they were killing people off just for the sake of moving the plotline (decent at best) along, but with no real good reasoning behind the deaths of major characters as well as the "curing" of some. I still enjoyed it nonetheless.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 27, 2006)

This movie had only two things to recommend it. Ian McKellan and the soundtrack. There was not enough use of the Angel, WAY too much angst and the rest was average at best. If I had it to do over again, I'd wait for the rental.


----------



## Maeglin (May 27, 2006)

Well there really wasn't much to do with Angel though. Sure, he can fly around and stuff, but that is his only real power in the story, so it wouldn't have made sense to write him into a significant role in a combat scene. Speaking of use of characters though, I thought they could have made much more and better use of Colossus as well as Rogue.


----------



## YayGollum (May 29, 2006)

I thought ---> Eh. It was fun, I guess. It was okay. I wouldn't buy it or watch it again, unless I got a sudden and crazy urge. 

Why? Well, as I wrote, I can't care about any of the characters in this particular series. Wolverine is the main character. I have never liked him. Too sickeningly popular and illogically unbeatable. Also, they even mess with his personality a bit, for the movies. 

Magneto asking, "What have I done?" after getting turned into a human? No way, man! Magneto's a superly cool and evil mastermind! He should have said, "You go, Phoenix! I have no regrets!" since his plan worked. oh well. 

Mystique was always messed up, for these movies. 

Angel, who I never really liked anyways, didn't have a big enough part. Sure, he only has wings, but I always remember him bing a lot more actiony.

Leech wasn't green. 

Beast wasn't beastlike enough. 

Xavier's death was pathetic. 

Phoenix wasn't Phoenix, unless there was some alternate universe, with a different version of the character. 

My biggest problem ---> Juggernaut was a mutant! Garn, man. I always loved the fact that he was Xavier's half-brother and only had some of the coolest powers ever because of some magical rock. He was always telling people that he wasn't a mutant. oh well. 

A nice plus, though ---> They killed off (never has to be permanent, though, when it comes to comics) two of the most boring characters, Jean Grey and Cyclops.


----------



## Lindir (May 30, 2006)

I've liked all the X-men movies and this one was no exception. I wouldn't say it was the best of the three but I enjoyed it very much and will certainly buy the DVD (have way too many DVDs already, but what can you do?).
I agree with YayGollum about Jean Gray and Cyclops, they were boring.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 2, 2006)

And wot happened after the credits? Who came back to life?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 2, 2006)

Celebthôl said:


> And wot happened after the credits? Who came back to life?


Someone we hardly knew anything about. 

Watched it. Thought I could have done some of it better but enjoyed it enough to not make a point of doing so. Wouldn't put it on my list of 'must watch again's all too soon. Other then being able to say I have seen it, I'm half wondering if it was a good enough use of free-time. Made it better that I went with a few friends though. It wasn't just me and we all went on about this and that afterwards.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 2, 2006)

Haha! Oi you! Who was it? Thôly needs to know!!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 2, 2006)

If you're askin' me and if you're sure...

*whispers* well, I can't remember the name of the guy that he can back 'in' -the one they show to be alive but has no consciousness- but you see him say something to the nurse and it was Xavier's voice that is used.

But you didn't hear it from me. I may be wrong you know! ...But I'm quite sure... *looks around just before running away*


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 2, 2006)

she's right, there's no doubt about it


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 3, 2006)

YES!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 3, 2006)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> If you're askin' me and if you're sure...
> 
> *whispers* well, I can't remember the name of the guy that he can back 'in' -the one they show to be alive but has no consciousness- but you see him say something to the nurse and it was Xavier's voice that is used.
> 
> But you didn't hear it from me. I may be wrong you know! ...But I'm quite sure... *looks around just before running away*


Oh boy. How predictable. My brother actually guessed that would happen about fifteen minutes into the movie. The prospects for X Men 4 look like another waste of time already.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 4, 2006)

Comics are known for bringing characters back in crazy ways. Anyways, if a fourth one showed up, it could still be achingly entertaining. Phoenix could come back (not so entertaining) or Apocalypse could show up (much better).


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 5, 2006)

I think they've successfully killed/ruined the pheonix story-line for everyone, so if there is a fourth one I hope they don't go that route, and they probably realize that the fans didn't like what they did with it anyway so wouldn't. But if they bring Apocalypse in then it could be very entertaining.


----------



## Persephone (Jun 29, 2006)

I actually loved the Dark Phoenix saga in the comic books as well as the animated series and found the movie version was nothing more than a lot of fireworks.

Ian McKellen was as always very entertaining, and Kelsey Grammer (Frasier) as the beast was a refreshing change. Didn't know he could do action films. He was great there and probably one of the few saving graces of the film.

And yes, I wanted them to kill Jean Grey and Cyclops ASAP too. They should've included Rogue.


----------

